# Promise: Physically Abused Golden Mix



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How heartbreaking that she was treated this way and how typical that she was immediately willing to trust someone again.
thank god someone good found her and will make sure she gets the life she deserves.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

This thread made me cry. Thank God she is safe...I wish I could have a 3rd dog.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just can't believe there are monsters in the world who treat animals like that..  I'm so glad she got a 2nd chance at life.


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

I think 2010 will be a very Happy New Year for Promise...she will certainly find a wonderful home and live a long, happy and content life with someone who loves her as much as she will love them.

(Trying SOO hard not to cry, as I'm at work.)

Lots of love to her, and to you for rescuing her.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

OMG I am sitting here balling my eyes out, I will never understand how someone could be so cruel, what a monster! Boy would I like to get my hands on them for just one minute! This makes me sick! 

I am so glad Promise has been rescued from whoever was so horrible to her and she has the promise of a new life where she will be loved and cared for forever. If I didn't already have my four I would take her in a minute!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tears are happening......

I can't fathom anyone treating an innocent animal that way....I would like to find this person and wire something else!!!

Hopefully promise will soon get a new loving permanent home....she certainly deserves it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Promise*

This girl grabbed my heart today to.
If anyone can adopt or rescue her and is in GA where Petra Brooks can still check on Promise, please contact Petra right away.
[email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ok the tears are just pouring. What a sweet girl. No animal or person deserves what happened to her. It just amazes me the ability to forgive.


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

What a sad story ,it really shows us humans up (well half).We think we can do as we like,we should really take a good long look at ourselves i can only say its pathetic sad twisted person who done that and should be put to sleep themselves  (RANT FINISHED).


----------



## April Jean (Nov 22, 2009)

I logged on to post this poor girl, after reading about her on the Petfinder forum, and found her already here. I wish I could take her.

That sad, hopeless look in her eyes....people make me so mad sometimes. She seems like she is really a good dog in spite of the horrible treatment. I would not be so forgiving, believe me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petra*

I emld. Petra to see how things are going for Promise and Petra said she has an offer to foster Promise.

I don't think she's found a close Georgia Rescue for her yet.
Petra wants to keep Promise close to her so she can check on her.
Petra is with new beginnings animal rescue in Georgia.


----------

